# Cordless Finish Nailer



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Anyone want to offer their buying advice on a finish cordless nail gun? Can't find anyone to hang a new door in the house I'm painting so I will have to do it. So no better time to treat myself. Nothing pneumatic. I don't need 2 extra pieces of equipment.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't know the market for those. But I do have a Ryobi 18V (ryobi 1 battery system) that I bought because I already had a bunch of Ryobi stuff. It does only see light use, but it's pretty awesome for my needs and was only like $130 (?) with a battery and charger. Shoots 1/2" thru 2". I vouch for it, anyway.

It's only an 18ga tho so it's only good for light trim work. For the longer term, broader applicability, you might want to look at 15 or 16s. If I need one of those, I get it from the company which has several.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> Anyone want to offer their buying advice on a finish cordless nail gun? Can't find anyone to hang a new door in the house I'm painting so I will have to do it. So no better time to treat myself. Nothing pneumatic. I don't need 2 extra pieces of equipment.



I am a DeWalt guy (pick a battery!), but that said...I think this one is very good. 
I hung all the trim and doors in my workshop with it. Just make sure you buy the correct nails for it, and it works flawlessly.


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Kinda echoing Holland...does battery commitment come into play? Sounds like casing install..lighter gauge could work...
Talked to my builder bud not too long about this and he likes the Dewalt (his battery commitment) and said Milwaukee is just as good..

Hollow or solid door?
If it's just you on this install and it's a solid core, "helper" tools are out there for elevating the door for hanging. The most easily found imo is the one that inflates...can never remember the name. HD carries it.


----------



## Tundra02 (Oct 22, 2014)

I purchased this Metabo https://www.lowes.com/pd/Metabo-HPT-was-Hitachi-Power-Tools-2-5-in-16-Gauge-Finish-Nailer/1001276506 last week. Only shot about 75 or so nails through it but worked flawlessly


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> Anyone want to offer their buying advice on a finish cordless nail gun? Can't find anyone to hang a new door in the house I'm painting so I will have to do it. So no better time to treat myself. Nothing pneumatic. I don't need 2 extra pieces of equipment.


Buy these!










No Shims required. 

Level the hinge side and attach, then the top, close the door and make sure the gap is even all the way around, and finish the catch side. Single doors you may be able to install while door is together.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I was running the Paslode 16g nailer but got tired of having to have batteries and gas and switched to the Dewalt 16g angled finish nailer. 
I really like the Dewalt but if you have more Milwaukee batt packs their nailer is good too. I tried a carpenter friend's and it seemed good to me but I already had the dewalt and have more time with it as well. 

The Ryobi Airstrike is supposed to be a good value 16g finish nailer but I don't have any Ryobi stuff so it is just what I heard.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I did a wee 6 unit apartment and the GC did all the trim with a cordless dewalt nailer. They got 4 days of nailing out of one battery.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Masterwork said:


> I did a wee 6 unit apartment and the GC did all the trim with a cordless dewalt nailer. They got 4 days of nailing out of one battery.


A smaller 2hr batt can shoot aprox 600 2" nails. It handles the workload well. The blower I have will kill a 5hr batt in 15 minutes lol. 

Other than lights and vac stuff I am mostly cordless with work stuff and looking at cordless lights as well.


----------



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

I have the Milwaukee 15 gage angle nailer and the 18 gage pin nailer. Both very easy to use, especially when working in tight spaces. I still have my 18 gage pneumatic nailer at my workbench. 

Spare batteries are a very good idea. 

I did have one problem with the 15 gage nailer. It is supposed to accept 2½" nails, but the nails I bought from Lowes (Bostich) were about 10 - 20 thousandths of an inch too long and I could not insert them in the magazine. I don't know if the nails or the gun was at fault.

I thought the 15 gage nailer would be heavier than my old Porter-Cable pneumatic unit, but that seems not to be the case. The P-C was notoriously unreliable and I had spent a lot on repairs. In the middle of a project it started shooting two nails at a time and I ditched it for the Milwaukee unit. A very good move (though durability has not been established yet).


----------



## NlesGeek (Apr 21, 2021)

Bought a Ryobi because I already had a bunch of their stuff. Slower than using a pneumatic one but works fine. In my case no new charger or batteries needed.


----------

